# Steam bending video by yours truly



## scrimman (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4U7axO7tXc[/video]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 5, 2013)

Good job with that vid. Short, to the point and easy to listen to. Good camera angle could see everything well


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2013)

Sean - I like your videos almost as much as I like your work. You should start a Youtube channel. I will subscribe 
Scott


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 6, 2013)

Great video Sean!

If you use a thin piece of aluminum on the backside of each bend, it will help the wood avoid breaking. It just lends a bit more support to the wood as you bend it. Good luck and keep up the good work!

Tom


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 6, 2013)

I like your setup, What are you going to make with that bent wood?


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jan 6, 2013)

I Really Like Your Steam Tunnel!
Makes Me Wonder If I Could Cannibalize My Old Clothing Steamer 
And Try Something Similar?


----------



## scrimman (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, guys. 
Thanks! I hadn't thought of using an aluminum strip! It looks like the wood doesn't mind compressing, but it won't stretch for beans. I'll try it with the aluminum backing next time I do it. I figure I could probably get some tighter bends of it that way as well! As it is I think the armrests I'm making here won't make very good arm rests...too shallow a curve. But, its pretty close to the original chair I've seen that was made back in the 1800s.....We'll see when I get it all put together.
I dunno about the clothing steamer; you've gotta get it up to 212 or so to get it to work right. I don't know if a clothing steamer would put out enough. It'd be interesting to try...thats for sure!


----------



## scrimman (Jun 4, 2013)

If y'all were ever wondering 'what ever happened to the project that knucklehead was working on', here it is. 
[attachment=25857]
I think next time I'm gonna wait for someone to drop an Ash or Hackberry around here and see if they steam bend any easier than these did. Either that, or I'm going to try the lamination method someone here was showing. 

Enjoy y'all's summer!


----------

